# Student & Visitor Visa



## Mattiaz (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi, i recently received an offer from an Australian University to commence my degree in February 2017, however since it is still the middle of 2016, would it be possible to attain my student visa and then apply for a visitor visa (6 Month Duration) to relieve the time needed (for a holiday).

Please let me know how this procedure would work. Any suggestions would be warmly welcomed.


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Mattiaz, 

did you manage to enter AU on a visitor visa before Uni commenced? 

I am in a similar situation and wonder if it is possible for me to enter Australia on a visit Visa while waiting for the outcome of my student visa application. 

Best Regards


----------



## Arman Soetanto (May 28, 2017)

Hi Fabian,

Nothing prevents you from obtaining a Visitor Visa whilst waiting for your Student Visa application to be decided.

Make sure you mention in your application that you have also applied for a Student Visa, and withdraw/cancel your Visitor Visa application as soon as you obtain a Student Visa (otherwise your Visitor Visa may replace the Student Visa you already have).


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you Arman, 

The Student Visa is approved and I can travel there on my SC500


----------

